# Lost Has Almost Lost Me (Spoilers)



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, not really but it really has me confused. I don't think they have answered one question yet. But they have generated others. This old man is getting more confused every week.

Are we going to learn in the last episode that it's all just somebodies bad dream after too many tamales?


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure they have.....lotsa questions answered over the series run.

Polar bears on the island? (Dharma zoology study station)
Why the the plane crash? (Electomagnatism from the Swan station)

In this season's premiere, we learned that the "smoke monster" is actually the "man in black" (anti-Jacob), who apparently also likes to masquerade as dead people to the islanders from time to time.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

dduensing said:


> Sure they have.....lotsa questions answered over the series run.


Lots? A few half answers in my opinion.



> Polar bears on the island? (Dharma zoology study station)


Why study polar bears on a tropical island?



> Why the the plane crash? (Electomagnatism from the Swan station)


Maybe. But how did the island move through time and space? How and why did some of the inhabitants move and others didn't?



> In this season's premiere, we learned that the "smoke monster" is actually the "man in black" (anti-Jacob), who apparently also likes to masquerade as dead people to the islanders from time to time.


Why was he anti-Jacob? What caused him to hate Jacob so? How did he surround himself with smoke? How did he make himself appear as Locke?


Spoiler



Is he now inhabiting Sayid? Dogen said Sayid is infected. With what or who? And what year is the island in now if Rousseau has been dead for years?



Oh no. More questions created than answered. They better get busy answering these instead of creating more questions.:lol:


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

olguy said:


> Oh no. More questions created than answered. They better get busy answering these instead of creating more questions.:lol:


Sorry you feel this way. The producers promised that this season most of your questions should be answered. I guess you'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My TV Guide issue this week has several more answers as well. For some of them, you can read this article: http://www.tvguidemagazine.com/lost/lost-premiere-decoded-3978.html

This doesn't have all the answers that were listed in the printed version, but it has some. If you want, I can post the other answers that are in my paper version of TV Guide.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If we had _*all*_ the answers now, why would we watch the show?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

In an EW interview the producers said not everything will be answered and spoonfed by the series finale.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

phrelin said:


> If we had _*all*_ the answers now, why would we watch the show?


Because if it had an actual plot and was of entertaining value, a lot of people would watch it! I don't watch this show or any other that has no beginning nor any end. It amazes me why anyone will put up with shows that never end.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jkane said:


> Because if it had an actual plot and was of entertaining value, a lot of people would watch it! I don't watch this show or any other that has no beginning nor any end. It amazes me why anyone will put up with shows that never end.


Wow you weren't kidding that you don't know anything about this show then? They've known for the very beginning when and how this show would end. Anybody that knows anything about this show has known for at least a couple of years that this season would be the last. That's why people are getting anxious for answers, they know the end is near!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The TV Guide interview does not have ALL the answers. Just ones that they say we should have learned from the season premiere this year. Like the smoke monster, Juliet's fate, etc. But it also tells you a bit about which ones will not be answered as well.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually I am enjoying this season. And look forward to each episode. I just made the OP to have a bit of fun. And I am. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think that it's just a bunch of chess pieces being moved around on the [strike]board[/strike] Island.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm beginning to think that it's just a bunch of chess pieces being moved around on the [strike]board[/strike] Island.


Actually, I liken it to us being the chess pieces in the game. We just keep getting shifted around, directed wherever they tell us without knowing the why (and sometimes the when!!) and never understanding the big picture.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

olguy said:


> Why was he anti-Jacob? What caused him to hate Jacob so? How did he surround himself with smoke? How did he make himself appear as Locke?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


As for why he is anti-Jacob, I don't think we'll get the answer to that just yet. As for appearing as Locke, he apparently can make himself appear as anyone who is dead on the island (Jack's dad, Boone, Locke, etc.).



Spoiler



I think that Sayid is infected with the same thing that Rousseau had and is now infecting Claire apparently. As for what year it is, they are back in the present. Remember that Rousseau was killed in 2004(?) and it is now 2009 I believe in the show since they fast forwarded a couple of years in the timeline.



- Merg


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I did try watching it the first season. Many people kept telling me how great it was. When I say a beginning and end, I mean per episode, not the entire series. I hate shows that are nothing more than a soap opera where the first and last shows are the only ones that have a plot.

The most successful series ever on television, and the longest running, were shows that could be watched one at time and in any order and still made sense to the viewers.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

jkane said:


> I did try watching it the first season. Many people kept telling me how great it was. When I say a beginning and end, I mean per episode, not the entire series. I hate shows that are nothing more than a soap opera where the first and last shows are the only ones that have a plot.
> 
> The most successful series ever on television, and the longest running, were shows that could be watched one at time and in any order and still made sense to the viewers.


I like Lost but I knew it would be an on-going serial to begin with.

What irritates my husband and I are the little "sub-plots" that seem to be prevailing in all the stories. These little threads that the shows come back to now and then. Who can remember all of them? Not us. So when a show comes on that is dealing with their little thread, we both look at each other and ask, "Do you remember any of this?" My husband would love to kill all the timers related to shows like this but the network shows all seem to be doing it!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jkane said:


> I did try watching it the first season. Many people kept telling me how great it was. When I say a beginning and end, I mean per episode, not the entire series. I hate shows that are nothing more than a soap opera where the first and last shows are the only ones that have a plot.
> 
> The most successful series ever on television, and the longest running, were shows that could be watched one at time and in any order and still made sense to the viewers.


Yeah it's true that Lost doesn't belong in the category of shows that like to tie up it's episodes in a neat little bow at the end of every hour. That's ok though there's already plenty of those, personally I don't mind a show that makes me think beyond this weeks episode as maddening as it can be at times!


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I have stuck with the show since the beginning but I too am one of those that can't remember everything from the beginning. I loved the last season. So far this season just seems really cheesy (the whole temple thing).



> Originally Posted by dduensing
> Sure they have.....lotsa questions answered over the series run.
> Lots? A few half answers in my opinion.


This is what I HATE! You finally get a character asking the right question and then they never say "really? why is it that way?" They just accept the half answers.

Its frustrating for the "average" viewer. If I had to go to message boards to get the meaning of shows I would never watch tv.

What is going on now? Are they having "flash sideways" instead of forwards and back? Why did Desmond appear and then disappear on the plane?

I am getting frustrated with the show. Here at work, Season 1 we had 20 people that would all talk about the show the next day. After season 3 - it dropped to 10 people. Then after season 4 it was 5 people or so talking about it a week after the air date. Now I am the only one remaining that watches this show.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> What is going on now? Are they having "flash sideways" instead of forwards and back? Why did Desmond appear and then disappear on the plane?


Well, even though the thread title says spoilers, I will answer what I know with spoiler tags:



Spoiler



They are having flash sideways and according to the show runners, this is a parallel life showing what would have happened to all of them if their plane had landed in LA and had not crashed on the island.



They did not answer the question as to Desmond. They did say they don't think they will be able to get Walt back as the actor is 17 now and looks like a full grown man.

The writers also said to pretty much disregard all we learned in previous seasons' flashbacks. All that matters now are the 2 stories we are seeing on-screen now.

The last thing they said is that the idea that the smoke monster was once a man who has feelings and emotions is supposed to be a game changer for us. This season is a big exploration of who he is, what he wants and how he ended up the way he is.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

olguy said:


> Well, not really but it really has me confused. I don't think they have answered one question yet. But they have generated others. This old man is getting more confused every week.
> 
> Are we going to learn in the last episode that it's all just somebodies bad dream after too many tamales?


If you relly believe this, then you just aren't paying attention at all. I suggest you go back to a random season one, two or three episode thread, and you will find lots of "how come these questions haven't been answered" posts. the thing is, nearly all of those questions were eventually answered. They might have not been the way anyone expected, but we have been given answers.

The biggest questions have yet to be answered, which is why the show hasn't ended yet.

The original, not the remake!

Who are you?
The new number two.
Who is number one?
You are number six.
.
.
.
Who WAS number one?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The critic in me just has to find fault with this season.

A really interesting final season could have been successful (assuming good writers) just showing the plane landing, with a few differences due to the grandfather paradox (you couldn't set off a nuclear device without changing history), and somehow over the many remaining weeks having strange events bringing them all together again in one spot (with those haven't I seen this guy before looks we're seeing).

I find the temple thing all disorienting.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Who are you?
> The new number two.
> Who is number one?
> You are number six.
> ...


Who is number one?


Spoiler



You are, number six.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I was getting frustrated with LOST in Seasons 4 and 5, especially when the flash-forwards started. But I was catching up on HULU in the middle of nights, half awake/half asleep, and that just doesn't fly (excuse the pun) with LOST. "It" needs your full attention, and even then you'll miss some stuff. 

I stopped watching for awhile and the break helped. When I started in again I watched from the beginning of Season 5 but this time paid a lot more attention. I also stopped being impatient with it and wanting things to happen in certain ways. I just let it take me where it wants, when it wants, and it's been a lot more fun this way.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I think Lost has Dug such a deep hole for itself that no possible ending will go over well.
As I said from season one, a plane does not break apart in mid air and half the people just walk away unscratched. Yes the twists and plots, the seven deadly sins, the 7 main characters, the good vs evil angel, it all can be twisted and molded into anything he want's, but bottom line is that it's gotten so complex and so unwieldly that at this point there can be no satisfying ending to this show.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> ...a plane does not break apart in mid air and half the people just walk away unscratched.


Science Fiction.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My main thing is that I do not want it to turn into a Bobby on Dallas scenario, where the entire series didn't happen (through different circumstances obviously.)


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I find the temple thing all disorienting.


 Not a fan of the temple here either, nor the infections. And if the black smoke dude is so all-powerful then Jake would've lost a long time ago imo. 
The recruitment/candidate stuff is getting a little old too even though a recent revelation. Also not sure I like the newly neutered Benjamin Linus. I predict he'll be making a comeback soon.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

With a show this complex and so many possibilities for different couples and different concepts of a "happy ending", I don't think they can possibly please nearly everyone. Maybe not even half!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how they can wrap up the time theory anomalies they've created in some coherent fashion. I realize it's science fiction, but I'm not ready for entertainment sake to give them a Jules Verne _From the Earth to the Moon_ pass because it's 1865. Even if it is not my favorite time theory, they'd better wrap up the story around some time theory.

So there Bad Robot Productions!


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been watching since season one and have thoroughly enjoyed the show. My wife (a sci fi fan) and my sister (a non sci fi fan) have also been hooked since the beginning.

I think my sister would agree with some of you here that are frustrated. My wife is getting there. All she wants are answers now.

Me, I love it. Keep the twists coming, keep the questions coming and don't resolve everything right away. Stir the pot, keep it roiling! 

At the end of each show its nice to have perhaps an answer or two, but its also fun for me to have toil over new questions, speculate as to what will happen. What I most love is how unpredictable this show has become. I hate being able to predict anything. My wife gets so mad at me with other shows or movies, because I will sit there and generally predict the outcome out loud long before its half over (as I am guessing a lot of people do). When it takes me longer then 2/3 of the movie to predict the outcome or I am wrong, but wrong because of a great plot (not stupid, Hollywood copout conclusions) then I find myself loving the movie or show.

In the case of Lost (I purposely don't peruse the fan pages) I have been wrong way more then right. That makes me love the darn thing even more!

However, as some have suggested, it will difficult for the writers to create an ending that leaves people wowed.



Spoiler



I am not sure that discussing the alternate reality constitues a spoiler, but I don't wan to tick off anybody.

So now, the alternate reality needs to be resolved. I hope the writers, see it that way. Otherwise, having a what-if going on during the what-is serves no other purpose then filler. So, it is my theory, that the characters in both realities or one reality are going to come to a cross roads... that cross roads will decide for them which reality bears out. Once that road is determined, there will need to be a climax to determine if the choice that was made was the right choice. Or the writers could choose to leave that determination up to each viewer, did they make the right choice? But I am predicting the former.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Balestrom, that was a darn good analysis!! I agree with you and like it for most of the same reasons.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm trying to get caught up on Lost via Netflix. From Season 1. Oh I have a job ahead of me!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My guess is that Hurley is going to wake up in the asylum with a major headache and we will find that it is all just his drug-induced dream.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

xmguy said:


> I'm trying to get caught up on Lost via Netflix. From Season 1. Oh I have a job ahead of me!


Im with you on that one. I've gotten through 4 seasons on Netflix instant queue in about 2 1/2 weeks. Thats a lot of Lost.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rudeney said:


> My guess is that Hurley is going to wake up in the asylum with a major headache and we will find that it is all just his drug-induced dream.


I actually predicted (to myself) in season 2 I think that this was all a drunken mess in Jack's head as he was on the bring of an alcohol induced death .. Now, that being said, I don't really think that anymore, but .. it did cross my mind at one point.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

rudeney said:


> My guess is that Hurley is going to wake up in the asylum with a major headache and we will find that it is all just his drug-induced dream.





Doug Brott said:


> I actually predicted (to myself) in season 2 I think that this was all a drunken mess in Jack's head as he was on the bring of an alcohol induced death .. Now, that being said, I don't really think that anymore, but .. it did cross my mind at one point.


Your both wrong. They will all wake up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Your both wrong. They will all wake up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette.


Dang it all BP couldn't you have put a spoiler tag around that! 

I think I know how LOST ends now too. It came to me last night while watching American Idol.

At start of the show, after the first batch of commercials, Ryan Seacrest walks down the stairs by all of the 'boy' contestants. He then greets a young female fan with "thanks for coming" as he strolls by to his stand and talk spot on stage. While he is talking, look over his left shoulder and there you will see...


Spoiler



John Locke standing behind Ryan Seacrest among the teenage girls watching the show live. What he is doing there is somewhat mysterious because he doesn't say anything. I think that in one of the flash forwards John Locke, now the 'anti-Jacob', was pushed ahead to March 2nd, 2010, and is stuck in American Idol 2010 purgatory. He can't escape the inertia and publicity pull of that show and therefore loses his grip on the island and all that he previously controlled there. Everyone lives happily ever after and the LOST ends on that upbeat note. For 'bad' Locke he gets what he deserves in the end. Forced to watch the entire 2010 American Idol season, he withers and fades which you can already see signs of in last night's show. For those of you who are skeptics, go have a look yourselves and you will see for yourselves.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Your both wrong. They will all wake up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette.


BWHAHAHAHA! Excellent! :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Your both wrong. They will all wake up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette.





rudeney said:


> BWHAHAHAHA! Excellent! :lol:


I mean wouldn't you? I know I would....well maybe not now but "BACK IN THE DAY". :lol:


----------



## Graciecat (Mar 4, 2010)

I've watched from day one and the more twists and turns it takes the better I like it.

I still want to know why Desmond was on the plane one second and gone the next.
Then when Jack saved Charlie's life and Charlie looks at him and says "I was supposed to die"...in my head I believe that probably means something really important, I just don't know what yet.
Does the fact that Charlie lived have something to do with Desmond disappearing, since on the Island Desmond was the one that told Charlie that he had to die?
So because Charlie didn't die there was no reason for Desmond to be there?...questions, questions, questions

But I don't care, I love it and will watch until the bitter end.

My Husband on the other hand was "lost" about halfway through season 3 and he still can't figure out what's going on:lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Your both wrong. They will all wake up in bed with Suzanne Pleshette.


Wouldn't surprise me at all even though she died January 19, 2008 in my spacetime continuum. :eek2:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Graciecat said:


> I've watched from day one and the more twists and turns it takes the better I like it.
> 
> I still want to know why Desmond was on the plane one second and gone the next.
> Then when Jack saved Charlie's life and Charlie looks at him and says "I was supposed to die"...in my head I believe that probably means something really important, I just don't know what yet.
> ...


Completely agree Gracie!! And same with the hubby factor.

And welcome aboard!!

:welcome_s


----------



## Graciecat (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Supramom!

I think my Husband would understand the show better if he didn't spend all of his time "admiring" Kate.

Hey, I can focus on Sawyer, Jack and Sayid and still get the gist of the plot.
I guess Woman or just better at multi-tasking


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all even though she died January 19, 2008 in my spacetime continuum. :eek2:


Buzz kill.  
I can still dream, can't I?


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

rudeney said:


> My guess is that Hurley is going to wake up in the asylum with a major headache and we will find that it is all just his drug-induced dream.


Even though the producers have stated this will not be the case?


----------

